# Anyone here gator hunted with Redneck1?



## countrygirl77 (Jul 29, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone here has any experiences gator hunting with Redneck1 , I'm hoping to go this year and would like to know what I can expect . So let's hear it boys! Post pics too if you have any!


----------



## frog1 (Jul 29, 2011)

Haven't alligator hunted with Redneck1,but I have alligator hunted with a bunch of REDNECKS. Your in for a great time, enjoy.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Jul 29, 2011)

I haven't hunted with him but he is very knowledgeable! I called him when we were on the water and he gave me some good advice as to where we could find some big gators.  Nice guy!!

He has got people on some BIGGUNS' too!


----------



## frydaddy40 (Jul 30, 2011)

*He a great redneck*

He is truly a Number1 redneck. lol    And a nice guy.      frydaddy40


----------



## KKrueger (Jul 31, 2011)

I have. Wish we had more time. We got on some monsters, but didn't close the deal. We only had 1 night.

He's really knowledgeable and has the right gear.


----------



## clintcc (Aug 4, 2011)

where was you guys hunting.. me and some buddies are looking into planning a trip one day.


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 4, 2011)

KKrueger said:


> I have. Wish we had more time. We got on some monsters, but didn't close the deal. We only had 1 night.
> 
> He's really knowledgeable and has the right gear.



 I thought Greg scored a gator when y'all went!


----------



## 1smithpr (Aug 19, 2011)

I went with him to lake eufalla last year during the alabama season, spent 4 hrs helping wrestle a 12' 8+" monster. I also got to help skin it, it was an unforgettable night. He was a great guide with the knowledge, equipment and experience. If he dont get you on a gator, It aint cause he aint trying. You wont be dissapointed. Check avatar for pic of monster. Good luck


----------

